

Ask HN: Good Framework For GUI Design In Python? - todayiamme

My sister is a writer and I was trying to make a distraction free text manipulator for her in python. The really tricky bit is the GUI and there's a problem in that; I don't know which framework to choose. There's this giant list of frameworks on the python wiki (see: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming ), but I don't know how to differentiate between them beyond the platform (windows).<p>Most of the GUIs I've seen with frameworks like WxPython seem... clunky (see: http://www.wxpython.org/screenshots.php ), which isn't exactly encouraging. Since, I hope to execute a minimalistic, but visually appealing UI centered around the text area. I know that it is possible to create something beautiful out of any framework, but I am not experienced enough to pull that kind of wizardry off.<p>I am willing to learn something complex as long as the end result is good and can be made better. So, what framework should I be using?<p>Further, can you tell me a good design tools/IDE that I should be using?<p>Thank you.
======
taylorwc
I might head over to StackOverflow for this as well--they have several threads
on GUI frameworks, depending on requirements/platform.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/394039/which-python-
gui-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/394039/which-python-gui-
framework)

